# Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2009)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/80882-verbraucherschutz-abzocke-einbuergerungstest.html


> Cybertainment GmbH stellt ausländischen Mitbürgern Abo-Falle
> Ausländische Mitbürger geraten ins Blickfeld von Abofallen-Betreibern: Die Webseite "dereinbuergerungstest.de" bietet einen Online-Einbürgerungstest für 144 Euro an. Die Webseite weist Besucher aber erst nach fünf Sekunden auf die Kosten hin - in diesem Zeitraum können Interessenten bereits den Anmeldeprozess abgeschlossen haben. Die Bundesregierung bietet vergleichbare Dienste kostenfrei an.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de*

Noch´ne Seite von dem Verein  >>  online-einbuergerungstest.de


----------



## peter999 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de*

Ich habe den Test schon mal gemacht und bin mit Pauken und Trompeten durchgefallen.  Traurig guck!

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann der erste hier auftaucht.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de*

Hier ist schon einer  aufgeschlagen 
http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=282174#post282174


----------



## peter999 (25 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de*

Gestern kam die Mail mit der Rechnung. Das übliche eben:

Ich werde über die IP gefunden usw.  Bankverbindung ist die Wirecard-Bank - diese wird wohl doch bzw. ist schon eine "Sammelbank".


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit Einbürgerungstest: dereinbuergerungstest.de*



peter999 schrieb:


> Bankverbindung ist die Wirecard-Bank - diese wird wohl doch bzw. ist schon eine "Sammelbank".


Hatte ich ja bereits gepostet.
Wirecard ist Abzockers Liebling....


----------

